# Baby Bombs - 1 week 4 days



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

All double weight and all eyes open now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful, gorgeous colours to.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Mmm a plate full of plump little sausages, yum yum.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Absolutely adorable :001_wub::001_wub: although I was worried because just for a second I could only see three, the last one blends in with the background a bit and I should really wear my glasses !


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful 

Question though- my knowledge of genetics is nonexistent, how come there's a white kitten? I thought white was recessive? Just with the others being dark, I didn't know it was possible.

Sorry for being such a noob!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

The white one is a CP - and yes, that's recessive too, both mum and dad carried the gene for CP and it came together for the CP - he is darkening up as the days go by - he's a seal smoke. Have a good squint and you can see his grey ear. (Seal smoke is like gunmetal grey and he started colouring at about 12 hours old so is def seal and not blue)

We've done well with recessives with this litter all are recessives. Need a choc and a cinnamon for the brown one, and two dilute genes for the blues, and two CP genes for the CP.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks spid. I really would like to learn all of this, it just seems so complicated!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How old????? Blimey I would have said they were a week at the most 
Gorgeous, gorgeous little chunkies :001_wub::001_wub:
Love the little colourpoint facing the wrong way


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's really not too hard - take it in small chunks and slowly and it's fine. Have you read Carly's sticky at the top?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> How old????? Blimey I would have said they were a week at the most
> Gorgeous, gorgeous little chunkies :001_wub::001_wub:


The time flies Lynn, I was going to put up 1 week photos and then counted the days!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

spid said:


> It's really not too hard - take it in small chunks and slowly and it's fine. Have you read Carly's sticky at the top?


I just did...it makes a little sense to me. I've bookmarked it to peruse at work. I also got a book from the charity shop the other day that has stuff on genetics in it. I'm hoping to know a lot more in the future even though I don't want to breed. Its just so fascinating!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lovely little babies:001_wub:. my wish list just keeps getting longer and longer


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So cute, glad they are all doing well.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I just did...it makes a little sense to me. I've bookmarked it to peruse at work. I also got a book from the charity shop the other day that has stuff on genetics in it. I'm hoping to know a lot more in the future even though I don't want to breed. Its just so fascinating!


Pm me your email and I'll do you a genetics 101 course.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Genetics course..... im in.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are adorable, so cute and cuddly.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

So cute!! :001_wub: :001_wub: 

My favourite is still the cp sheep! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous <3 so chuffed for you xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> All double weight and all eyes open now.
> View attachment 117523


its still the cp for me then the choccy if that's what he /she is.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh they all are just so scrumptious


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lovely! more pics! More pics! 

Can't wait to watch the CP's colours darken. If he develops anything like MCW's Blossom, he'll be the stunner out of the litter. He is adorable!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh aren't they lovely....:001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

They are lovely, that one on the right, the wrong way round and blending into the rug is heart stoppingly sweet :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't even choose a favourite. All so scrummy :001_wub:

Bomber, you're a clever Mummy! (And I guess you are too, Spid  )


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwwwwww so sweet.... Clever girl x


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Really really cannot choose......... I think I've become obsessed. What lovely sweeties  Congratulations.....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Need more photo's of Baby Bombs please.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OH Okay then! Yesterdays photos.

Kittens together








Margo








Fred








Edith








Agnes


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you must be bursting with pride, they are a credit to you spid, stunning, truly stunning xxxx:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my I want Edith


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwwwww what a gorge litter .... Edith is a sweetheart ... Yummy... Cannot wait until mine are sitting up...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Kelly35 said:


> Oh my I want Edith





Cosmills said:


> Awwwwwww what a gorge litter .... Edith is a sweetheart ... Yummy... Cannot wait until mine are sitting up...


GOing to be funny if Edith ends up an Edward!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> GOing to be funny if Edith ends up an Edward!!!!!!!


Oh stop it ... I forgot about that bloody fairy ... Lol x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh My....:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: who cares if Edith turns out to be Edward...... they are all stunning.

Silly question but how does somebody choose just one kitten from an adorable litter.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Fred !!!!!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Are they all curlies ? I can't tell the difference to be honest  I'd love a straight long haired :001_wub:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

They are so sweet! What worried little faces - opening your eyes must be scary!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub: Of course the CP must be an Edith - that was my grandmother's name


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they are gorgeous and growing so quickly:001_wub:. since joining this forum i now have a list a mile long of cats i'd love to own. these are at the top


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous, and I dont know why because I usually prefer dark coloured cats but Edith has stolen my heart - and what gorgeous names


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cats cats cats said:


> Fred !!!!!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> Are they all curlies ? I can't tell the difference to be honest  I'd love a straight long haired :001_wub:


All bar Margo are curlies, Margo is straight - no idea yet if short or long, I _think_ short.


lymorelynn said:


> :001_wub::001_wub: Of course the CP must be an Edith - that was my grandmother's name


Sorry Lynn the CP is Fred



wicket said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous, and I dont know why because I usually prefer dark coloured cats but Edith has stolen my heart - and what gorgeous names


Think I might need to go back and make the naming clearer, opps my bad - the CP is Fred. The choc tortie is Edith. Fred is a colourpoint and so will darken quite a bit as he ages. These are their 'pet' names - we were watching Despicable Me and the three girls on there are adorable so they were named after them, Fred was Fred because Felonious was too long! Their posh names are after Depeche Mode songs!

Thank you everyone for your lovely words. I am rather taken with them, but then I am with every litter.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Oh My....:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: who cares if Edith turns out to be Edward...... they are all stunning.
> 
> Silly question but how does somebody choose just one kitten from an adorable litter.


Hopefully one will choose you.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, utterly :001_wub: x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Hopefully one will choose you.


Mmmm, last time i went to view 2 kittens they both loved me, couldnt choose so ended up with them both.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

They are all gorgeous I couldn't choose just one!!!:001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, Margo and Agnes. 
Im doing so well, gone from 4 to 2.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

They are such lovely photos, Edith in profile :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Margo would be mine (if I were able to have another one!)

She is gorgeous - well they are all gorgeous, but Margo gave me that tug that Cedar gave me :yesnod:

Depeche Mode songs - great choice!! Are you willing to tell?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Must admit Margo did enter my heart the moment i saw the photo's.
If it was just me and no other cats to consider i would already be at Spid's begging for Margo, but as i have 8 mc's charging around the home like fruit loops i have to consider those and which kitten would be happier, if any in my home.

Have it my way and both Margo and Agnes would be here but being sensible with pet insurance, vet bills etc, space aswell, it would just be the one kitten.

Margo xxx


Spid.... another silly question from me, (sorry) curly coats, do you groom these the same as longhair cats.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

love them all ,but thought margo looked almost like the cutest little puppy even though she is the cutest little catling
and then i noticed her name Margo.....same as me... thanks for sharing


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Margo would be mine (if I were able to have another one!)
> 
> She is gorgeous - well they are all gorgeous, but Margo gave me that tug that Cedar gave me :yesnod:
> 
> Depeche Mode songs - great choice!! Are you willing to tell?


Finesthour SomeGreatReward - Edith
Finesthour SweetPerfection - Agnes
Finesthour EvrythingCounts - Fred
Finesthour DreamingofMe - Margo



catcoonz said:


> Must admit Margo did enter my heart the moment i saw the photo's.
> If it was just me and no other cats to consider i would already be at Spid's begging for Margo, but as i have 8 mc's charging around the home like fruit loops i have to consider those and which kitten would be happier, if any in my home.
> 
> Have it my way and both Margo and Agnes would be here but being sensible with pet insurance, vet bills etc, space aswell, it would just be the one kitten.
> ...


Curly coats are a bit different, use a human hair brush to tease the curls etc. Margo is straight haired, looking long haired so normal cat routine, Fred is long haired curly so would need a human brush, and the other two shorthaired so much easier to care for.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Depeche mode songs, what a fantastic theme, love it


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great names Spid, I love them - and little Margo is dreaming of me...  :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you interested in Margo McWillow.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love Margo - but I can't have her for 2 reasons.

1) Rowans immune system
2) 5 is definitely my limit

oh, and 3) Spid never said I could :lol:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

The Baby Bombs are gorgeous I have only just seen the pictures, love their names too

Viv xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I would love Margo - but I can't have her for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1) Rowans immune system
> 2) 5 is definitely my limit
> ...


Well, you would have to re-pass all the tests. Not sure now! Would you send me a one liner?!

But, no, whilst Rowan is poorly you can't have another - and poor D too. He needs to choose the next one really!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> Well, you would have to re-pass all the tests. Not sure now! Would you send me a one liner?!
> 
> But, no, whilst Rowan is poorly you can't have another - and poor D too. He needs to choose the next one really!


*Puts it to the test*

I like ur girl cat is their a discount coz shes not curly?

*wonders if she's passed*

:lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Actually there is a discount as she isn't curly! lol she's £50 cheaper! Really. 

However, 

Kez untl u cn juggle wiv yur i's clozd walkin on burnin ot fire u avnt passed mi tests, init.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wot r ur tests spid? can i hav a go?

i lyk kittenz.

did i pass? go on u no i did init


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

And on a serious note...

Can I just say, if my Mum was up for it (she's not...yet...) I would be trying so hard to pass your tests right now!! Whether I would, I don't know, but I'd be trying!

I find it very strange that people seem to refer to living animals as they would a pair of shoes (I want red ones, in size 5, how much?). If I was to pass a breeder's 'test' I would be so honoured and humbled! They're your babies, after all, and you'd be entrusting them onto me. 

The breeders I've been to see have had essays about me, my lifestyle, Spooks and I've been very, very honest. Seems to have gone down well so far. I wouldn't dream of emailing you and just saying: 'Hi, I see you have kittens. I really like the chocolate one- is she still available? How much do you want for her?'.

Of course, I would like to know the availability, but I would provide more information about myself before asking about that. The price is on the adverts, and I wouldn't try to get a 'bargain'- they're kittens not antiques!!

I'm really surprised that a lot of people just don't understand how to contact breeders, and that they're so ignorant to it all :blink:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Spid.... Do you have any more cute photo's. xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Spid.... Do you have any more cute photo's. xxx


I knew that was coming! Not at the moment - I suppose I best go do some!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

spid said:


> I knew that was coming! Not at the moment - I suppose I best go do some!


ooh yes please more more more


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wicket said:


> ooh yes please more more more


I'm just finishing my cup of tea.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They are all feeding a the moment - and I'm off out to the post office and then Tescos -will do them when I get back.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, i can wait until later, dont want to upset mum.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Finally - they weren't happy as were asleep as it's so hot - and I didn't get a chance to wipe their eyes.

Edith always looks sad!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

so its not just me who has kits dirty eyes,i gather its just sleep like we get in a morning,and as all mine are mostly cps I find im still eye cleaning till they leave  I always stock up on the cotton balls from pound land for this job.

Love that cp still got plenty of colour to it now hasn't it,did you mention it was a smoke?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> so its not just me who has kits dirty eyes,i gather its just sleep like we get in a morning,and as all mine are mostly cps I find im still eye cleaning till they leave  I always stock up on the cotton balls from pound land for this job.
> 
> Love that cp still got plenty of colour to it now hasn't it,did you mention it was a smoke?


Mine always seem to get a bit like this once they open their eyes and then it goes again after a while - I think it's as the face shape changes.

CP not a smoke now - thought it was, but now far too dark - a simple seal point.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG didnt think it possible but they are even more gorgeous than the last pictures


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Spid your photos of your babies are beautiful, thank you for taking the time to take them. I didn't want to be the first one to ask about update photos


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wicket said:


> OMG didnt think it possible but they are even more gorgeous than the last pictures


They are getting there - will hit peak gorgeous ness around 6 weeks.



Citrineblue said:


> Spid your photos of your babies are beautiful, thank you for taking the time to take them. I didn't want to be the first one to ask about update photos


Never feel afraid to ask.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cute :001_wub::001_wub: Love the CP and the last one :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, Thankyou Spid, beautiful babies, guessing Margo is the last photo. xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Wow, Thankyou Spid, beautiful babies, guessing Margo is the last photo. xx


Yes


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


Need I say more?! :001_wub: 















These photos really do NOT help my kitten broodiness. I don't know why I even look! :sneaky2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub:
Does a dance around the kitchen.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

They do look gorgeous <3 Might have to steal the choccie


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Mine always seem to get a bit like this once they open their eyes and then it goes again after a while - I think it's as the face shape changes.
> 
> CP not a smoke now - thought it was, but now far too dark - a simple seal point.


a curly sealpoint..yummy.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Choccy curly whirly is gorgeous.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwww the choc reminds me of the lion out of wizard of oz.... If I only had a heart


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

So beautiful - I want Margo _and_ Edith now


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Soupie said:


> They do look gorgeous <3 Might have to steal the choccie


I'll swap you for a golden curly later on in the year!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

spid said:


> I'll swap you for a golden curly later on in the year!


Hopefully mating Brill this week


----------

